# Paranormal forum?



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone know of a good active forum discussing metaphysics, parapsychology, the supernatural, really any strange possibilities in our universe that aren't currently fully understood or accepted by mainstream science or organized religion? By active, I mean more than one post a day, and by good, I mean thoughtful discussion, not one of those psychic reading forums or a bunch of narrow-minded skeptics bickering with wannabe Illuminati lizard people. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 1, 2016)

For some of the more metaphysical aspects you might want to look at alt-religion forums or those dealing in [neo-]paganism and spiritualism.
As for the alt-science topics... Good Luck! 
And please tell me when you find one... 
All I've looked at over the years have been full of endless and pointless flame wars. Some of them have VERY firmly held beliefs and are equally eager to share them with you [whether you like it or not and definitely if you don't agree].
I have found a good academic forum on archaeology, which I can access because I have an academic email. The members there are helpful and very tolerant of my what-if and suppose-that questions [as long as I keep them infrequent].
You might find the same...


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

I am just here to make sure you don't go to a pretty famous youtube channel called "spirit science" (more than 500.000 subs), unless you want some really ridiculous pseudo-science. The guy operating it, seems to lack all grasp on reality. He thinks the moon is hollow, greenland is the remains of atlantis, jewish people are aliens and wearing different colors can increase the strength of a chakra.


Pretty great inspiration for a fantasy world, though.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 1, 2016)

Banten said:


> I am just here to make sure you don't go to a pretty famous youtube channel called "spirit science" (more than 500.000 subs), unless you want some really ridiculous pseudo-science. The guy operating it, seems to lack all grasp on reality. He thinks the moon is hollow, greenland is the remains of atlantis, jewish people are aliens and wearing different colors can increase the strength of a chakra.
> 
> 
> Pretty great inspiration for a fantasy world, though.


Banten - I hate to tell you that I know far too many people that take that last one seriously.


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

It is extraordinary how some people are capable of mistranslating chakras and simultaneously not understanding how color and light work.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I believe in the power of chakras and that colors can certainly affect the mind, but no that isn't how that works. xD If it did work that way, I'd feel like Superman in my red tutu rather than like a walking target. Maybe the placebo effect....?  I truly doubt very few possibilities, but I just don't understand how people get certain ideas.


----------



## Ban (Feb 2, 2016)

I did a little bit of googling for you. Maybe Talk Paranormal | Supernatural Forum and Discussions is something for you? It seems to have a lot of different subforums and there is probably something there that suits you.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 2, 2016)

Not so much forums, but I have a couple of sites for you.

The Most Puzzling Ancient Artifacts

Stories - Real Reincarnation Stories


----------

